# Grand Sprint Questions



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

ANyone have a Grand Spirit? I am thinking of buyingone. I like the components including the cranks and bottom bracket; but, I am afraid of the weight associated with the carbon seat stays? Has anyone weighted theirs? 

Also how was the ride?

Finally, did you shop it against the Le Champion SL, any thoughts? and what's the Champion's weight?

Thanks,
Derf


----------



## VB_Racing (Sep 19, 2007)

I will preface this by saying that I am a new road cyclist, and this is my 1st new road bike. I am , however, a long time mountain biker(10 plus years) , as well as a motocross racer(10 plus years). I purchased a Sprint 56 cm framed bike last year, and have put a few hundred miles on it. I use the bike for cardio workouts, and raced 2 duathlons with it.
My wife is an avid road cyclist, she races and does longer touring rides(century rides and the like). She rides a Trek 5000 54 cm frame.
I have found the bike to be very comfortable for the shorter rides that i go on.(30 miles or less for the most part). The weight seems to be comparable to the wife's Trek 5000, although I have never weighed either of them(use the old pick it up and compare technique). The quality of the bike has been good so far, and the component group is good.
I test rode a trek 2300 before I bought this bike, and found the ride of both bikes to be similar, but the Moto was alot cheaper. Since this was my 1st road bike, and I was unsure I would even ride it, i didn't want to spend alot. I hope some of this info helps, I am by no means a bike expert, but I do like the bike I bought.
By the way I am 6'1 with a 32" inseam, and weigh 185 lbs.

Dave


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks,
The old hand weight test is fine with me. If it does not feel heavy then it is not. 

Thanks, I am going to get one.

Derf


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

While I don't have any direct experience with that particular model, I will say that just about any one of the bikes from BD will be an excellent value for the money. I feel as though I am qualified to say so since I have owned 6 of them and have been very happy with every one.

With that being said, I have listed below a few other models you may want to consider. I don't know what your max budget would be so I kept them around the same price as the Grand Sprint. If you let us know what your max budget would be, maybe some additional discussion of various models would be helpful? Anyway, make sure you take a look at some of these others. 

I don't have any experience with carbon stays on an aluminum bike, but from many reports I have read, many say they don't make the ride all that much better. I have heard often that simply changing the tires to 25C's instead of 23's will provide the same level of increased comfort without adding the extra point of failure that carbon stays can add to the bike. As I stated earlier, I don't have direct experience, but I do an awful lot of reading and reviewing other's ride reports.

Looking at the list below, they all are Ultegra based models, but some of the other components are different aong them not to mention the paint jobs. Of those listed, I would give serious consideration to the Le Champion SL. That has always been one of Bikesdirect's best deals they have ever made available. I have the Immortal Force in white and I can say that the white paint they use is spectacular. I think the looks of the white Moto is just outstanding.

Again, the Le Champion SL is one heck of a bargain considering it's Ultegra and on top of that includes Ritchey WCS Wheels, WCS Stem, WCS seatpost and an FSA Carbon Fiber crank. 

Oh yeah, I believe the Le Champ SL is the lightest Moto that BD offers. It's listed at 15.2lbs. Cosidering it's under $1100, that's pretty crazy.

Mercier Serpens - $1095

Motobecane Le Champion SL - $1099 Click here for Image gallery

Windsor Trent - $895

Again, these are just some additional suggestions. No matter which way you decide to go, I'm sure you will be very happy. Good luck and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

*My thoughts*

Hello,
I wanted to spend about a grand, give or take a bit. I also want 20, instead of 30 gears with 105 or Ultegra shifting group. Not really concerned about who makes the cranks, BB and brakes as long as they are quality. I was looking at the Grand Sprint because it had all of these attributes, especially the FSA bottom bracket and cranks. My biggest fear is actually the carbon stays. I am pretty am not convinced about the carbon seat stays. Not sure that they do anything other than look cool and tend to weight more. That's why I was concerned about the Grand Sprint's weight. As for the Le Champion, it has an isis bottom bracket and but a better cockpit and what I see as better wheels. 

This decision might come down to the perceived heavyness of the carbon stays vs. a known lightish bike and who cares about the oversized BB, I have an isis bottom bracket and like it. Or it might come down the White vs. Silver.

How does the Le Champio ride? Is it harsh on long rides? I am going to do crits on this, longer rides and a century.

Thanks,
Derf


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> ....... I feel as though I am qualified to say so since I have owned 6 of them and have been very happy with every on........./QUOTE]
> 
> Does that make you "qualified" or "biased":thumbsup:


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> sonex305 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... I feel as though I am qualified to say so since I have owned 6 of them and have been very happy with every on........./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ah yes, another timely post by Lifelover. Your input is ever so important here as always.

I would have to say I am both "qualified" AND "Biased", wouldn't you? Unless of course you believe that I would purchase 6 bikes that are crappy and then go around saying how great they are just for kicks.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Ah yes, another timely post by Lifelover. Your input is ever so important here as always.
> 
> I would have to say I am both "qualified" AND "Biased", wouldn't you? Unless of course you believe that I would purchase 6 bikes that are crappy and then go around saying how great they are just for kicks.



Never said they were crappy but what are you comparing the ride and the buying experience too? 

You saying they are great is almost as biased as me saying they suck.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> Lifelover said:
> 
> 
> > Add "loyal" to the equation:wink5:
> ...


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

I have had even more bd bikes then sonex305 and think they are a really good deal.I have a 03 century team with aluminum frame and carbon stays-its been no problem,but I agree that the stays don't make a big difference.The bike I am riding most is my older Le Champion/ultegra 9 as I am using it as a commuter/beater with regular pedals and a bike bag.I agree that the Le Champion is a better buy-just the ritchie wheelset make it so IMHO


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Never said they were crappy but what are you comparing the ride and the buying experience too?
> 
> You saying they are great is almost as biased as me saying they suck.


LL, If I were a betting man, I would bet that Craig (Sonex) and Mikey have ridden several other bikes beside BD bikes, as I have...I guess the more interesting question would be how many BD road bikes have you ridden to make the assessments you do?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well said Tennis. I didn't respond earlier because I never felt the need to.

BTW, riding since '89 on and off. Many bikes.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tennis5 said:


> LL, If I were a betting man, I would bet that Craig (Sonex) and Mikey have ridden several other bikes beside BD bikes, as I have...I guess the more interesting question would be how many BD road bikes have you ridden to make the assessments you do?


My assessments have never been about the quality of the bikes. I question the over all value as compared to other options and more importantly the integrity of the company.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> My assessments have never been about the quality of the bikes. I question the over all value as compared to other options and more importantly the integrity of the company.


Just a thought, but I would think it would be hard for you to assess and/or question the value compared to other options unless you put your butt on the seat of one and ride it. :thumbsup: As for integrity, Mike has been upfront and honest with me as it seems he has been with most on here...rarely hear anyone complaining about their integrity that has a bike from there...the non-integriy majority are non-owners from what I have seen on here for a year. And most owners that have had problems have had them remedied immediately...therefore


----------

